# Fellow Bucks Fans



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Where did you go? I mean just because the season is over doesn't mean there is nothing to talk about. We can talk about the offseason, the 04-05 season. So what do you think we'll do in the offseason.? We have the MLE, LLE, and a 2.8 million exception from Pryzbilla. Will Skinner re-sign? Who else do you think are the Buck's targets?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Where did you go?


I'm still here, and I regularly stop by. Let's just hope that the Bucks board doesn't keep the title "Least frequented board in BB.net".


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: Fellow Bucks Fans*



> Originally posted by <b>Nine</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm still here, and I regularly stop by. Let's just hope that the Bucks board doesn't keep the title "Least frequented board in BB.net".


Charlotte isn't too far away, just one 100 post thread removes the title.  Start a game or something.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks need to get 25 mpg for Marcus Haislip . . . whenever he plays good things happen . . . with those mins I think he could average 12 ppg and 6 rpg . . . he's just soooo athletic.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> The Bucks need to get 25 mpg for Marcus Haislip . . . whenever he plays good things happen . . . with those mins I think he could average 12 ppg and 6 rpg . . . he's just soooo athletic.


I've been saying that all year. He could average 2 blkpg

PG-Tj
SG-Dez
SF-Marcus
PF-Joe
C-Gadsuric

We could outrun any team in the league.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> So what do you think we'll do in the offseason.? We have the MLE, LLE, and a 2.8 million exception from Pryzbilla. Will Skinner re-sign? Who else do you think are the Buck's targets?


Anybody going to put their ideas down?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been saying that all year. He could average 2 blkpg
> ...


Michael Redd?

The Bucks offseason will be very boring. Next year's team will look a lot like last year's team.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I think that it'll be difficult if Redd, DMase and Ford all start, someone has to come off the bench since starting the three would make for a very short starting lineup.

I was thinking that DMase reverts back to his off the bench role, giving us a Ginobili-type, energy scorer.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

We need Skinner, he's a good post player. He'll grab tough rebounds and give us plenty of 2nd chances.

The biggest addition to the Bucks will be our 2nd round pick from last year, Symyn Szyczyk, a Smyll Fyryrd (I couldn't resist ). He might take Kukoc's spot in the rotation.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I could see us signing Brian with part of our MLE. I would like to see us go after Mike James and re-sign Toni.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> We need Skinner, he's a good post player. He'll grab tough rebounds and give us plenty of 2nd chances.
> 
> The biggest addition to the Bucks will be our 2nd round pick from last year, Symyn Szyczyk, a Smyll Fyryrd (I couldn't resist ). He might take Kukoc's spot in the rotation.


What's the take on this guy (Szymon Szczwiakzy). Height, Weight, shoot the 3, defense? what's the deal with him. Are they for surely gunna bring him over


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

link 

He also has a mohawk


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*Kinda off topic . . .*

But does anyone know where Dez_Mason24 is?

I haven't heard anything about him in months, did he change his name or just stop coming, or did he get banned for some reason?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I know he had computer problems the 1st time he wasn't around. Maybe he had more or maybe he got too busy to be around.


----------



## spitznerk (May 15, 2003)

I like the Mike James idea as a backup/insurance pg for Ford.

One question I would pose is this:

Will/Can/Does it make sense to bring back:

KVH 
Kukoc
Skinner
Mason

=====
Obviously Mason is the guy everyone would want to keep, and KVH's salary is a deal wrecker. But what do you all think?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think we can trade KVH I mean there are teams that need a SF and at leasat his contract isn't long. I think we should bring back Toni and Dez. I would try to get someone other than Skinner but he is the best at what we can afford. I would love to see us get Okur or Blount but that isn't happening.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I don't really want Toni back. Down the stretch, he really hurt the Bucks when he played. Age caught up to him, so let another teamtake him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yeah he did slow down but look how well he worked with other Bucks. He is still pretty good. If he signs for cheap I would love to keep him. So when he slows down Terry needs to learn to put Slip or Szymon in (if he is on the roster).


----------

